# E61 portafilter spout thread size?



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi,

I've tried searching but not finding the info I need. I've got an Isomac machine that uses the E61 group head. I'm in the process of an overhaul and need to replace the OPV (expansion valve) so need to adjust it to the right pressure once all together.

I have a pressure gauge but need the right joint and thread. Can anyone advise what the thread size on the spout of the portafilter is likely to be?

Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

3/8" BSP =British Standard Pipe thread


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

In addition all pf have this size 3/8


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> In addition all pf have this size 3/8


Unless it's a sage/breville.


----------

